

Rotten Tomatoes shuts down 'Batman' comments after death threats - vellum
http://www.latimes.com/news/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-rotten-tomatoes-shuts-down-batman-comments-after-death-threats-20120718,0,2005167.story

======
diminoten
An online comment section got out of control?

Color me surprised.

Next from the latimes: Youtube comments surprisingly raunchy, posters forced
to turn off feedback as a result

